# Off Shore Rods?



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a 6500 and a 5000 paired with carnage II medium heavy rods and they have been great. Fairly light outfits with a decent amount of backbone.


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

Ended up with a Star Stellar 7ft 20-50lb Heavy Fst


----------

